# oiling your XD 45



## hps (May 29, 2007)

Okay,I'm very new to the Auto pistol scene and i need a little advice about oiling your XD,where and how much?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

They take 6 quarts and a new filter every 3000-5000 rounds.:anim_lol:
Sorry just in a squirrely mood tonite............:numbchuck:
Rails and other moving parts "lightly" and the metal slide wipe down with a lightly oiled cloth after cleaning to help prevent rust


----------

